# Calgary Journal Question



## CJreporter (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Silvia Pikal, I'm a reporter for the Calgary Journal, and I am currently working on an article about social anxiety disorder. Not knowing anyone with social anxiety disorder, I did some research and came across this forum. The focus of my story is whether social anxiety is a serious, disruptive disorder, or if shyness is being pathologized by pharmaceutical companies. I would like to hear the side of someone who has the disorder, if you are willing to be interviewed please email me at [email protected] 
Thanks!


----------



## saillias (Oct 5, 2008)

It looks like you have an agenda to prove. Do you have a clear understanding of social anxiety at all? Just from the way you phrase that question, and that you don't know anyone with social anxiety I'm making an educated guess that you don't understand it at all. The focus of the question you're asking will look pretty silly to pretty much anyone on this forum. If you want an honest suggestion from someone who's had social anxiety for a long time and knows a handful of people who have it as well, you should completely reconsider the focus.


----------

